# HS928 / GX270 Engine Type Code Identification



## Stevepod (Dec 20, 2020)

Would anyone know the engine type code for a GX270 on a Honda HS928?

The type code is supposed to be located above the serial number, but mine does not have the code


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Tabora should be along shortly, he has all the engine code letters.
The codes stand for the crankshaft type, size diameter, length, whether it was keyed or tapered whether it is electric start, if it is drilled and tapped, whether it had an alternator and what type, whether it had a fuel tank attached, if it used a fuel pump, whether it had a remote throttle or was in a panel located on the engine, and other specifics of what the engine usage was designed for.
Not all the engines had the code letters stamped into them, most did. Some engines used for specific applications like on their snowblowers may not have them. Those engines were only used on snowblowers and were not intended for anything else.
Tabora will explain all of that in better detail as I'm sure he has all the codes saved on his computer, he has a wealth of information that he could get access to online about Hondas
I know he has tons of information on Honda products from year 2000 onward.
I have a lot of earlier information that was available in printed form only that we got as a dealership, that was before Honda did everything online, that was when everything was in print form due to privacy concerns to keep a lot of the information from the public due to copy-write and patent infringement.
That was back when all service manuals were printed in book form instead of being on a disc. Now days they are all sent to the dealership online because of so many updated done to them. We have pages of updates that had to be inserted into the manual books back when they were all in print form.


----------



## Stevepod (Dec 20, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> Tabora should be along shortly, he has all the engine code letters.
> The codes stand for the crankshaft type, size diameter, length, whether it was keyed or tapered whether it is electric start, if it is drilled and tapped, whether it had an alternator and what type, whether it had a fuel tank attached, if it used a fuel pump, whether it had a remote throttle or was in a panel located on the engine, and other specifics of what the engine usage was designed for.
> Not all the engines had the code letters stamped into them, most did. Some engines used for specific applications like on their snowblowers may not have them. Those engines were only used on snowblowers and were not intended for anything else.
> Tabora will explain all of that in better detail as I'm sure he has all the codes saved on his computer, he has a wealth of information that he could get access to online about Hondas
> ...


Thank you, the serial number on my engine is GCAB-2431929 I first this helps


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Steve









What do you need the code for ?
Not sure if this might be of help, owners manual for GX270 - - > https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/engines/pdf/manuals/37Z5F602.pdf


.


----------



## Stevepod (Dec 20, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Steve
> View attachment 172089
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking to replace the engine. Honda makes several versions of the GX270


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If someone here can't help maybe using this sites "repower" form will give you the info you need to shop around.









Repower | Brand New Engines


Immediate Shipping on In Stock Items, Fast Factory Direct Shipping. Brand New Engines is your source for replacement engines, generators, pressure washers and other gasoline powered equipment. We focus on:-NEW DEALER STOCK -FACTORY DIRECT PRICING, with IN STOCK SERVICE -FULL FACTORY WARRANTY...




www.brandnewengines.com






.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Stevepod said:


> I am looking to replace the engine. Honda makes several versions of the GX270


new or used? a honda snowblower hs828-928-1132 engine will bolt onto that chassis. for repowers , yes, you may need more [email protected] knows.....not sure if he visits here on Sundays. i just tagged him so he may answer soon.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Stevepod said:


> the serial number on my engine is GCAB-2431929


This is the manual for that engine: https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/engines/pdf/manuals/37Z5F602.pdf
(PTO shaft type S) I think shaft type Q (below) replaced S.


----------



## Stevepod (Dec 20, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> new or used? a honda snowblower hs828-928-1132 engine will bolt onto that chassis. for repowers , yes, you may need more [email protected] knows.....not sure if he visits here on Sundays. i just tagged him so he may answer soon.


I’m looking to replace it with new Honda GX270.


tabora said:


> This is the manual for that engine: https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/engines/pdf/manuals/37Z5F602.pdf
> (PTO shaft type S) I think shaft type Q (below) replaced S.


Thank you,

I’m still not sure exactly which one I need. I’m looking at this selection at Northern Tool



https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_honda-engines?newSWTerm=270cc&Search.x=12&Search.y=20


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Stevepod said:


> I’m still not sure exactly which one I need. I’m looking at this selection at Northern Tool


If I were you, I'd go big with the GX390 snow engine. @drmerdp put one on an HSS928 and it's a mean machine:





HSS1328AATD Build


Snow season is over for me, so what better time to get going on the build. Interestingly to me, I feel compelled to mod and "improve" this machine because I like it so much. I made some good head way last Saturday. Aside from a slew of chores, I got going on tearing the machine down. I have to...




www.snowblowerforum.com




Lots of good used GX390s out there: Honda Gx 390 13 hp engine | eBay


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't just try to replace it with any engine you find for sale at those discount stores.
The crankshafts were specifically made for the snowblower pulleys by their size diameter. They were specially sized and any engine you get from the discount stores may not fit the pulleys and the chassis mounts.
Honda made those engines special for their snowblowers so you couldn't just drop any engine on them as a replacement, including Honda general purpose engines.
If you get an engine from the discount store, make sure it is specifically made for the Honda snowblower, whether it be a GX 240, 270, 340, or 390.
If you throw just any general purpose engine on it, you may have to replace the pulley or have it custom machined to fit the crankshaft of the engine you are using in your replacement project.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

_"Would anyone know the engine type code for a GX270 on a Honda HS928?
The type code is supposed to be located above the serial number, but mine does not have the code"_

All Honda HS928 snow blowers came equipped with Honda GX270-TY62 engines which were specifically designed for the HS928 snow blower. As others have mentioned, you can't just purchase any GX270 "off the shelf" engine. It's not a one size fits all application.


----------



## Stevepod (Dec 20, 2020)

Freezn said:


> _"Would anyone know the engine type code for a GX270 on a Honda HS928?
> The type code is supposed to be located above the serial number, but mine does not have the code"_
> 
> All Honda HS928 snow blowers came equipped with Honda GX270-TY62 engines which were specifically designed for the HS928 snow blower. As others have mentioned, you can't just purchase any GX270 "off the shelf" engine. It's not a one size fits all application.


Thank you, this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Stevepod said:


> Thank you, this is exactly what I was looking for.


plus as i mentioned in another forum engines with an oil shut off sensor may pose a problem with a snowblower since they are tilted often. They are great on Honda engines for other applications like generators.


----------

